# tie tubes instead of spay?



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

We have 2 almost 10 month old Anatolian sisters. One has had her first heat. They have an appointment to be spayed on Oct. 4. While I was looking up info on spay recovery time and care I found mention of tubal ligation for dogs instead of ovariaohysterectomy. 

Has anyone her had their dogs tubes tied? What are the pros and cons? 

Thanks.

Jean

Cross posted on pet forum


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The main issue is cancer. Your dog could still get ovarian or uterine cancer. I believe it is rare in dogs, but most vets, as long as they are cutting open your dog, prefer to get everything out at once. I've only had males, as you know males are fancy on the outside. I would call your vet and if you don't get a good answer, call another one. Might want to call a state veterinary school. Michigan State U has a vet school.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Maura said:


> . I've only had males, as you know males are fancy on the outside. .


Aha! A Mr. Rogers fan!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

pyometria (uterine infection) is another reason to spay a dog. Females over 5 are more prone to this and it can be life-threatening if not recognized and treated ASAP. Plus you will still have to deal with her going in heat every 6 months if she's only had her tubes tied. If you don't want to breed her, I'd go ahead and spay her. The only con I know of to spaying is females tend to get fat easier. But that's it.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, her hormones are still intact, so even though they might not be able to have puppies, EVERY dog in the surrounding area will smell them when they are in heat and come a-knockin'.


----------

